# Recommended sites in Scotland.



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

We are off to Dumfries and Galloway next Wednesday to road test the new MH. Any good campsites in that area that would be worth a visit?


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I understand the CC site New England Bay is very good but as I haven't been I hesitate to recommend but may be worth looking up.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Try Moffat C&CC site, just 1 mile off the motorway and within easy walking distance of the town. There's a great restaurant/coffee shop just round the corner called Brodies.


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

Garlieston C.C site is also very nice


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Garlieston is a beautiful site and there is a C&CC CS just along the road as well, If you book Garlieston, book a pitch without an awning, they are on the harbour side, the other side of the site is a walled garden without views. A trip to the Isle of Whithorn is worth the short drive and the pub there serves good food. Seconder for Moffat, great site and is actually in the town, good pubs, good food.

Have a good trip.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Blobby, do you really want to go to 'bandit' country with your shiny English plates, at this time, try somewhere safe ............like Syria. :lol: 

tony


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Blobby, do you really want to go to 'bandit' country with your shiny English plates, at this time, try somewhere safe ............like Syria. :lol:
> 
> tony


As they say Tony, were going in. We will cover the plates with left over Haggis, in the hope that peeps will not recognize we are from the south. :lol: :lol: :lol: For gods sake, someone has to do it. Wish me luck guys. If we should fail, think of us as a testament to the adventurous side of MHF. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Dumfries & Galloway is full of Sassenachs,come independence they will all be repatriated unless they have plenty of dosh. :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Blobby, idiotic or insane...........can't decide, if we don't hear from you i'll raise a glass ..............of wine to your foolhardy expedition :lol: 

Take your midge spray.........they've been trained to kill the English :wink: 

tony


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I will try and update you all, but if all should fail... Remember me  

Sod the wine Tony, we will be in whisky land. :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

SPIT. they pee in the glass before you drink it, always insist on an unopened bottle :lol: 

tony


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Blobby, idiotic or insane...........can't decide, if we don't hear from you i'll raise a glass ..............of wine to your foolhardy expedition :lol:
> 
> Take your midge spray.........they've been trained to kill the English :wink:
> 
> tony


Shouldn't that be midget spray......protection against all those poison drawfs!


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

The best sites in D&G are free, great views and no neighbours.


----------

